# Need help in fixing my Tods bag!



## thefrenchbaker

So a little bit ago I was able to locate the Todd’s black media bag as also seen in bride wars but the charm part where it says tods that part fell off and I’m trying to see where can I can go maybe even online I just need that part to glue back on so that that charm looks done. It’s taking me a long time to find this and because it was missing that little part the price was definitely in my budget. Any help would be great! I sadly don’t live near anywhere that could fix it, so I’m trying to just see if I can order it somewhere.


----------



## yoshikitty

I would leave it as it is, or remove the charm.
Try to call Tod's and ask if they are able to fix it. 
I believe it will be close to impossible to find the 'real' missing part online.


----------

